# Sex/Babies



## HappyEndings (Oct 18, 2009)

Will it go back? I am 6 months pregnant for the second time,An my Husband just started a new shift at work. Sex for me is uncomfortable, pregnant I feel awful about it. He's always tiierd and there is now energy with a two year old they steal it from you err something. My Spark has vanished and there is lonliness to replace it.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It must've come back for you once before, you're pregnant with number 2  

But in all honesty, I believe it does come back, you may have to work a little harder at it, both of you.


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it depends on your situation. I had 4 kids. When pregnant you couldnt get me to have sx after 6 months. Very uncomfortable.

Sex with kids is very challenging. When they are infants you can have sex with them in the room but the older they get the harder it is to be intimate. Especially if you have 4 of them.

I prefer to have sex at night after the kids are in bed and sleep. Hubby wants to have sex right after work or right after dinner when the kids are awake. I have tried to oblige but once mommy disappears behind closed doors, here come the kids a knockin with every possible question. It sucks, he gets frustrated. I have told him he needs to wait till they are sleep. But he complains that bedtime is for sleeping and he is too tired then.

We both work, both go to school, have 4 kids. Stressed with a boatload of things. We dont have time for intimacy (I try to make time, he doesnt). So my advice is find a good reliable babysitter and get as much quality time in as possible becuase once you put it off, its very hard to get back into the swing of things.

Goodluck


----------



## CMC125 (Oct 21, 2009)

Trust me comes back with vengence.

Kids will grow, you will find yourselves kids again romping in the buff.

Its normal your situation.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Once the kids are over 3 it comes back.  I think before then your too tired.. Between diapers/naps/feeding you are zapped of life. My wife and I are getting it back and my son is turning 2 soon..


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

We are slowly getting it back and it's with much effort on my part. I still don't feel like it most of the time. I have a 3 year old and a 2 year old. 

I make myself have sex with my husband at least 3x a week. I always end up enjoying it, but it's hard to get my mind there to start.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

American Arrogance said:


> I think it depends on your situation. I had 4 kids. When pregnant you couldnt get me to have sx after 6 months. Very uncomfortable.
> 
> Sex with kids is very challenging. When they are infants you can have sex with them in the room but the older they get the harder it is to be intimate. Especially if you have 4 of them.
> 
> ...


hey dad, dad, dad, dad.....hey hey hey, hey hey daaaaaaad, dad dad dad dad,,,,,,hey mom, mom mom mom, is dad in there?....mom, moooooom mommy.....( i totally know how you feel) then when you finally answer, they want something stupid like to see if they can watch cartoons......


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

It comes back. We could never wait the 6 weeks they recommned AND I was hornier than all get out all thru both my pregnancies, but I also had very easy pregnancies. Some women, with hormone and body changes, it just takes a little longer to get back to it. 

Our kids are 2 and 4 and we find time for sex any time we can! Naptimes, early in the morning before the kids get up, and once they go to bed. Sometimes even in the middle of the night if one of us (usually me) wakes up wanting it. I work full time and go to school also, so I know it takes a lot out of you, but you HAVE to make time for yourselves as a couple in order for your family to thrive!


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

MMA_FIGHTER said:


> hey dad, dad, dad, dad.....hey hey hey, hey hey daaaaaaad, dad dad dad dad,,,,,,hey mom, mom mom mom, is dad in there?....mom, moooooom mommy.....( i totally know how you feel) then when you finally answer, they want something stupid like to see if they can watch cartoons......


Exactly...I have a 12, 11, 7 and 2 yr old. And its like soon as the door close *knock knock* Can I get juice? So and so looking at me funny. So and so farted and it stinks. Or here comes the 2 yr old... mommy what you doin?


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Mommy you are insane. I wish my wife would have half the drive you do. She claims stress is the only reason and I see how she can't handle it. It overtakes her emotions and it's the only thing she feels. You have 2 young kids and work and school.. My wife and I have only 1 young and she works but thats too much.. Shame cause we have some great sex when she isn't so stressed..


----------

